# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Review: Schuran Kreisel tank

## AquaticQuotient.com

There are several kreisel tanks on the market at the moment, and the complete range from German manufacturer Schuran, now distributed in the UK by Seneye, is impressive, says Dave Wolfenden. 

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

